# What size wire to keep snakes out of hutches?



## Dutchgirl

We're building a hutch for the first time (having used our collection of wire cages before) and we want to make this one definitely snake-proof for having bunnies in. Most people seem to think that 1'' x 2'' wire is fine - but I know by experience that snakes get right through that. We've gone ahead and bought what I believe is 1/2'' x 1/2'' wire for the sides and doors... but we haven't bought the floor wire yet.

So my questions are:
1) What gauge should floor wire be?
2) *Can snakes get through 1/2'' x 1/2'' wire?*


----------



## M.L. McKnight

I'd suggest that you build your hutches good and sturdy then cover them with screen wire. It can be stapled in place and is relatively cheap.


----------



## Dutchgirl

Thanks, but I don't think that's exactly what we had in mind. Besides, it wouldn't work at all to put screen wire on the floor.


----------



## AshleyFishy

Yes smaller snakes can go through 1/2". They are large enough to kill the chickens but to small to eat them. So I use 1/4" x 1/4"


----------



## M.L. McKnight

Put screen wire on the sides. The floor needs to be open so poop can fall through the wire, put cones around the top of the legs of your cages and that will prevent snakes from being able to climb them and possibly getting to your rabbits.


----------



## Dutchgirl

AshleyFishy said:


> Yes smaller snakes can go through 1/2". They are large enough to kill the chickens but to small to eat them. So I use 1/4" x 1/4"



Thanks, Ashley. You say those snakes would be large enough to kill the chickens - I'm talking about a rabbit hutch. Would those snakes be large enough to eat newborn bunnies? (Black snakes would be my main concern, as that is what we've had eat bunnies before.)


----------



## Dutchgirl

M.L. McKnight said:


> Put screen wire on the sides. The floor needs to be open so poop can fall through the wire, put cones around the top of the legs of your cages and that will prevent snakes from being able to climb them and possibly getting to your rabbits.



I'm not certain we'll have legs on this hutch, but what kind of cones do you mean?


----------



## M.L. McKnight

Pretty much anything conical will work; old traffic cones, sports cones or even plastic or tin that you form yourself.


----------

